# pump size



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

whats the smallest pump size (pressure output) can i use for a basic switched system. i found a shurflo 40-60psi pump(i think this was a spare rv pump) in my pops garage i was thinking of rigging something up with the left over parts off my stage 1 DO or getting misc parts at home depot.


----------



## ocshaman (Nov 18, 2006)

DUB_MANGv2 said:


> whats the smallest pump size (pressure output) can i use for a basic switched system. i found a shurflo 40-60psi pump(i think this was a spare rv pump) in my pops garage i was thinking of rigging something up with the left over parts off my stage 1 DO or getting misc parts at home depot.


Most nozzles need at least 40 psi for good spray pattern. How much boost are you running? See if the pump can be modified for higher pressure.


----------

